# Old Style Driving Licence



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

I have an old style licence, issed in 1978 and due to expire in 2019. I've been very happy to drive around with it, not least because it feels a little less big-brotherish. I thought all was well, but someone has just frightened me by saying it's now 'illegal', and will certainly not be accepted in mainland Europe. Are they right? We're just about to set off in a couple of weeks for France and Spain so no time to get a replacement. It carries my current address, but I've recieved nothing telling me I need a new one. If anyone knows, I'd be much obliged!


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rather than posting on here why do you not simply telephone the DVLA?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Your old-style paper licence is perfectly valid and legal in Europe. The photo-card version is an aid to identification but you'll obviously be carrying a passport as well so that doesn't really apply.

Holders of the new photo-card licence are advised to also take the paper accompaniment as well.

I won't be renewing my paper licence just for the fun of it and intend waiting until it expires. My picture will then be accurate for a few extra years.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That may have seemed a little blunt methinks, but that is what I would recommend as well. If needed they can maybe send you a temp licence.

cabby


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

rupert1 said:


> Rather than posting on here why do you not simply telephone the DVLA?


Have you ever tried phoning the DVLA? An 0870 number that keeps you on line for ages!

I thought that this forum was precisely for posting questions such as this?


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
I recently updated to the new version to simplify car hire abroad, something I do every year in Tenerife. I've had no problem using the old style licence of similar vintage to yours up to the start of this year and doubt very much that this would have been the case if the old style one was illegal over here!
David


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

This is from the DVLA web site

"You may use your GB licence for driving in other European Community/European Economic Area [EC/EEA] member states. However, you should note that while the minimum age for driving a car in GB is 17 individual member states may apply their own age restrictions for entitlements."

No mention it has to be the new style at all so just go and enjoy your trip, your passport has the only other info that the new licence has which is your picture :wink:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Instead of using 0870 numbers try this.

http://www.saynoto0870.co.uk

You will find alternate numbers for most firms.

Regards

Drew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

your old license is fine do not worry.

Dave p


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

rupert1 said:


> Rather than posting on here why do you not simply telephone the DVLA?


Because others can benefit from the replies given. Myself included.

Isnt that what a forums about?


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Gosh, this forum is terrifying. I should have said a) I've already tried a search here and b) had even tried 'ring back' but my phone or their system doesn't allow. Thankyou everyone for your speedy responses - I will think more than twice before ever posting again, and try to leave my sensibilities behind too.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Smokeyjoe said:


> Gosh, this forum is terrifying. I should have said a) I've already tried a search here and b) had even tried 'ring back' but my phone or their system doesn't allow. Thankyou everyone for your speedy responses - I will think more than twice before ever posting again, and try to leave my sensibilities behind too.


There is no need to think twice just post away as the forum is for that purpose, and I enjoy helping if I can, a challenge to find info without having to speak to robots is fun :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Paper licence*

 Ciao Smokey Joe, and thnk you for posting that question. It concerns me too, and I'm sure many other MHF members. I have been using my paper GB licence here in Italy ever since it became legal to do so, about 15 years ago. The reason being it is just such a difficult and aggravating process to change it to an Italian one, and no longer necessary. However, my paper licence expires soon (the big 70!). I was stopped by local police a couple of months ago, and my GB paper licence was perfectly acceptable, so enjoy your trip without any worries.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Smokeyjoe said:


> Gosh, this forum is terrifying. I should have said a) I've already tried a search here and b) had even tried 'ring back' but my phone or their system doesn't allow. Thankyou everyone for your speedy responses - I will think more than twice before ever posting again, and try to leave my sensibilities behind too.


Didnt someone once say 'never put down to mallice what you can put down to ignorance'?

Dont let em get to you Smokeyjoe . :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I had to change to a card type driving licence last year as it was getting increasingly difficult to prove who I am!!! :? If I wanted to open a bank account I had to bring so many different types of id which I didn't have, the paper licence was fine, but had to be accompanied by a passport (mine is not current) and/or a household bill in my name (despite me being in charge of finance, everything is in my husbands name irrespective who dealt with it in the first place). The cheapest option was to get a new driving licence which had (a horrible) picture of me on it. Bit peeved really as I liked my old paper licence.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Smokeyjoe said:


> Gosh, this forum is terrifying. I should have said a) I've already tried a search here and b) had even tried 'ring back' but my phone or their system doesn't allow. Thankyou everyone for your speedy responses - I will think more than twice before ever posting again, and try to leave my sensibilities behind too.


Sorry, Smokeyjoe - the reply you had is not typical of the help and support given by members. Please don't be put off by somebody who has possibly had a bad morning :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Smokeyjoe said:


> I have an old style licence, issed in 1978 and due to expire in 2019. I've been very happy to drive around with it, not least because it feels a little less big-brotherish. I thought all was well, but someone has just frightened me by saying it's now 'illegal', and will certainly not be accepted in mainland Europe. Are they right? We're just about to set off in a couple of weeks for France and Spain so no time to get a replacement. It carries my current address, but I've recieved nothing telling me I need a new one. If anyone knows, I'd be much obliged!


I had the old paper style UK driving license when I was stopped by the French police for a minor infringement in 2005.

Plod said I was lucky it was the old style as they could have points added to the new photo ones.

I have since changed to a French photo license and am very respectful to the rules and regs.

Ray.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I have just changed my license to the new one. Did it on line and it was back in less than a week. I have the new type of passport and they simply used that photograph. So all I did was fill in the form and pay my £20, I did not have to send the license in until I received my new one.

Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Priceless hint coming . . . . :roll: :roll: 

Check the wording on your old style license very carefully.

If there are any errors, however small, in your personal details you can get the new licence for free. 8) 

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Smokeyjoe said:


> Gosh, this forum is terrifying. I should have said a) I've already tried a search here and b) had even tried 'ring back' but my phone or their system doesn't allow. Thankyou everyone for your speedy responses - I will think more than twice before ever posting again, and try to leave my sensibilities behind too.


To be fair, there was only one negative post, everyone else provided good information very quickly.

Keep posting and you'll get all the help you need!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Smokeyjoe said:


> I will think more than twice before ever posting again, and try to leave my sensibilities behind too.


Don't do that Joe. :wink:

The Moderators on this forum do not tolerate upsetting or aggressive posts from anyone - whether they have had a bad morning (again) or not. 8O

As other members have said, you are safe on here.

MHF is a friendly forum and a pleasant place to visit - and it's going to remain that way! :wink:

Zebedee
(Mod's hat on)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

My wife has only the paper one


----------

